# Brooks B17 Saddle



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2010)

Just on the off chance that someone's bought a Brooks and then decided they don't have a compatible arse, I'm on the lookout for a B17 and am willing to pay anything up to a pittance for one!


----------



## Manonabike (1 Apr 2010)

Just on the off chance that someone's bought a Brooks and then decided they don't have a compatible arse, then sell it on eBay and you will get at least 75% of the price you paid for it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Manonabike (1 Apr 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thanks for that!



My pleasure!!! 


Never liked people that try to take advantage of others


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2010)

Manonabike said:


> Never liked people that try to take advantage of others



I'm not sure how I'm taking advantage. I'd like to think that in the short time I've been on cyclechat I've contributed as well as benefitted.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Apr 2010)

Steady there Manonabike, TBM is not seeking to take advantage. We all, from time to time ask other members if they have whatever to sell, give away, borrow and the like and the overwhelming majority of members are happy to help. Isn't that what a forum is for? If you can't/won't help, just keep shtum. Remember you may require help one day.


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2010)

Manonabike said:


> My pleasure!!!
> 
> 
> Never liked people that try to take advantage of others



Rein it in there son, have a look around the forum, there's more than a few of us that would rather give a bargain price to a fellow cyclist than mess about with e-bay etc. It's sort of like a community only online, you'd be appalled at the prices stuff changes hands for between some of us that have been on rides together. Quite often the asking price can be zero but you can usual bargain them up to at least accepting a cup of tea.

3BM was joking about the pittance bit, unless he's buying from me then, of course, he'd screw me


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2010)

SteveL gave me a Selle Rolls saddle for nothing! Top bloke.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Apr 2010)

Manonabike said:


> My pleasure!!!
> 
> 
> Never liked people that try to take advantage of others



Perhaps that should be 'Manon de sauce' 

Steady on from me too - I give loads of stuff away and, if reading about, and riding with members of this forum is any indicator of 'taking advantage' well then I have done plenty. Besides, 3bm is our whipping boy - leave him alone.  or should that be


----------



## iLB (1 Apr 2010)

ahaha you got told, hope you find what you're looking from 3bm


----------



## iLB (1 Apr 2010)

*for


----------



## Manonabike (1 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> *3BM was joking about the pittance bit*, unless he's buying from me then, of course, he'd screw me



Well, I obviously didn't get the joke, I thought here is another opportunist trying to take advantage of a fellow member that might think is stacked with an unwanted saddle. As I said, I seriously dislike people taking advantage of others and you could say I'm on guard for such events .

Yes, of course I would help out a fellow member if I can, specially if I know the member (as you do in a forum  ) many times I've given stuff away to people I don't know very much at all.

3BM, I'm sorry if I offended you with my comment.... the pittance bit did the trick  hence the comment.... You still cannot buy any of my brooks for pittance though


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2010)

Manonabike said:


> Well, I obviously didn't get the joke, I thought here is another opportunist trying to take advantage of a fellow member that might think is stacked with an unwanted saddle. As I said, I seriously dislike people taking advantage of others and you could say I'm on guard for such events .
> 
> Yes, of course I would help out a fellow member if I can, specially if I know the member (as you do in a forum  ) many times I've given stuff away to people I don't know very much at all.
> 
> 3BM, I'm sorry if I offended you with my comment.... the pittance bit did the trick  hence the comment.... You still cannot buy any of my brooks for pittance though



totally forgiven, didn't realise it was just a case of not getting 3BMs humour. I don't think I've ever seen him do a totally serious post, but I can also see that the jokes are bad enough as to not pass for humour at all


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2010)

MacB has encapsulated my forum persona to a tee and I thank him for his kind words, I think! I'd add that I would screw him to the floor on any of the fancy prices he puts to the excess tat he peddles on this site if only there was something worthwhile buying.  
Manonabike, no offence taken. I like to try and take everything as a compliment, it makes life so much easier.
I notice this thread has had quite a bit of traffic and yet no-one has come up up with what I was looking for in the first place...seems as though SJS will be getting my money after all, cheers!!


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I notice this thread has had quite a bit of traffic and yet no-one has come up up with what I was looking for in the first place...seems as though SJS will be getting my money after all, cheers!!



Sorry mate, my fat arse remains welded to my B17 and I hope for a long and happy future together.

I could let you have a set of butterfly bars that you could stretch some leather over like a hammock


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> Sorry mate, my fat arse remains welded to my B17 and I hope for a long and happy future together.
> 
> I could let you have a set of butterfly bars that you could stretch some leather over like a hammock


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2010)

B17 just one of GOD's many wonderful creations .
I have had mine for 22 years .

A thing of beauty .


----------



## Chrisc (1 Apr 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> MacB has encapsulated my forum persona to a tee and I thank him for his kind words, I think! I'd add that I would screw him to the floor on any of the fancy prices he puts to the excess tat he peddles on this site if only there was something worthwhile buying.
> Manonabike, no offence taken. I like to try and take everything as a compliment, it makes life so much easier.
> I notice this thread has had quite a bit of traffic and yet no-one has come up up with what I was looking for in the first place...seems as though SJS will be getting my money after all, cheers!!



If your new B17 turns out to be a 'wooden' one I'll
gladly help you out by relieving you of it for a few bob...


----------



## Chrisc (1 Apr 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I notice this thread has had quite a bit of traffic and yet no-one has come up up with what I was looking for in the first place...seems as though SJS will be getting my money after all, cheers!!



If your new B17 turns out to be a 'wooden' one I'll
gladly help you out by relieving you of it for a few bob...


----------



## Manonabike (1 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> If your new B17 turns out to be a 'wooden' one I'll
> gladly help you out by relieving you of it for a few bob...



Don't let me start again


----------



## Chrisc (1 Apr 2010)

Manonabike said:


> Don't let me start again


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> If your new B17 turns out to be a 'wooden' one I'll
> gladly help you out by relieving you of it for a few bob...



Yep - you're first on the list now. 

Form a virtual queue here for any of my other stuff.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Apr 2010)

To return to the original thread, if I may;

I have a spare B17, that has had less than 4 months wear and tear.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2010)

Could I have the details please CharlieB?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2010)

Well it was a roller coaster of a ride but we got there in the end. 
Thank you CharlieB who sold me a very nice Brooks B17 - I'm very pleased.

It goes to show what a beautiful thing Cycle Chat can be!


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It goes to show what a beautiful thing Cycle Chat can be!



Tis ver beautific indeed, I got one from Sittingduck - where he?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2010)

Funny you should ask that Mark - I checked him out last night, but I think he is a spy for MI6 and his contact time became limited after he was seen in my company heading to Dunwich last year! He made it - with sore feet - come back Ant - where are you?!


----------

